# Datus?



## OULobo (Jun 29, 2004)

Just wondering who the "6 datus" that Remy promoted are?


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 29, 2004)

This is not in chronological order of titling:
Shishir Incalla
Kelly Worden
Dieter Knuettel
Ric "Bong Sun" Jornales
David Hoffman
Tim Hartman

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## OULobo (Jun 29, 2004)

What is the purpose of the title? What is the status of the datus (teaching, retired, dead, ect.)?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 29, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> What is the purpose of the title?


Leaders of the system. :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 29, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Leaders of the system. :asian:


or innovators.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 29, 2004)

Harold,

Could you post some of the thread links here for OUlobo to find on the Datu topic?

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 29, 2004)

My last post was sort due to the fact that I was about to teach class. Let me tell you my Datu story. 

It was the 2000 Michigan summer camp. A bunch of my students were testing and I was going for my 6th. Just before the test Remy came up to me and my testing partner (Kevin Black) and told me to lay down so he could cane my and take the promotion. I told him No, I came here to test! At the end of the test Remy announced that I was promoted to the rank of 6th Degree Black Belt making him the highest ranking practitioner in the United States. This was posted on the IMAF website at the time. Follow link for verification. 
http://web.archive.org/web/20001006212437/www.modernarnis.com/news.htm

He also announced that it was the highest rank test for in over 17 years. This made it more rewarding for me, knowing that I had accomplished something that very few people had done. After the test I was walking through the halls with my students and Remy approached my said Tim, now you are a Datu in their eyes! I chose to *lead by example * and hopefully people would *follow by choice*.

To me Datu means leader. This isnt to say that Remy didnt award it to other people for different reasons. This is just MY experience on how I attained this level.

Respectfully,
Datu Tim Hartman
WMAA


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 29, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Harold,
> 
> Could you post some of the thread links here for OUlobo to find on the Datu topic?
> 
> ...



Hi Dan,

Here you go.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?&threadid=497
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3715
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12836

Best regards,

Harold


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 29, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Harold,
> 
> Could you post some of the thread links here for OUlobo to find on the Datu topic?
> 
> ...


I've got nothing better to do now, so I'll pitch in:


Who's who in Modern Arnis?
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8547


----------



## arnisador (Jun 30, 2004)

Those threads, and others, contain a lot of info. and a lot of different perspectives on this matter.

There are other Modern Arnis titles as well. Guro, Punong Guro, Master of Tapi-Tapi, Senior Master...and others, some now defunct. But _datu_ seems to have been the top level title after the Professor himself.


----------



## sungkit (Jun 30, 2004)

If you obtain the last interview with Professor Remy which was conducted by Kelly Worden in the company of Roland Dantes, Remy Presas and Roland Dantes explain the meaning of datu.

According to Senior Master Rolan Dantes, it is meant to be that the person with the title is the head of their own family and is more in line with research and development.


----------

